# Orchids and Cp's I have



## montanaguy28 (Nov 18, 2010)

I grow different kinds of orchids and carnivorous plants. My orchid list includes 
Cattleya 
Deckeri,
Harrisoniana, 
Intermedia var. Aquinii (Boa Vista), 
Schilleriana, 
Walkeriana. 
Walkeriana 'Estrela da Colina' x 2 
Walkeriana 'Estrela da Colina' x Sakura Snowball x 1
Walkeriana var. Tipo 'Cambara' x 2 divisions

Dendrobium
Anosmum, 
Chrysotoxum, 
Hercoglossum, 
Kingianum
'Inferno' ' Black Beauty' 'Red Devil' 'Betty' 'Black Devil' Species
Moniliforme,
Nobile,
Nobile 'Red Emperor Prince'
Parishii
Pierardii 'Memoria Katherine Hatos'
Pierardii Species

Dendrobium Hybrids
Sabine x Compactum
Burana Stripe

Encyclia
Tampense x Guatamalense

Epidendrum
Cinnabarinum,
Purple variety
Deep Purple Variety
Mabel Kanda,

Paphiopedilum 
Vinnie Type Maudiae

Phalaenopsis 
Equestris,
Schilleriana x 2
Violacea

Phalaenopsis Hybrids
Pink Lady
Generic Pink mini
Purple mini
6in. pot of 3 'Aukland Spot' 'Candy Stripe' Unknown

Vanda Denisoniana Zara's Sunset

Vanilla Planifolia

I have some of these orchids available for sale or trade so inquire. I am selling or trading as my collection has grown too much and I do not have room for all these plants.

I have some new carnivorous plants as well and they are
Drosera Species (unknown)
Drosera Spathulata x 2

Venus Flytrap 'Red Dragon' x 3
Venus Flytrap 'Pink variation"


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2010)

You have a nice collection. But you really need more slippers. oke:


----------



## montanaguy28 (Nov 18, 2010)

You are right, and I would like more slippers. I have one other small vinnie or maudiae paph that has not bloomed yet, I do hope it blooms.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 18, 2010)

What would you like to trade for? What are your growing conditions?


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi, some interesting catts there  !!! Jean


----------



## etex (Nov 19, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> What would you like to trade for? What are your growing conditions?




Please let us know.Several of us Slippertalkers really enjoy trading!
Definately will be open to trading in the spring. (Last trade for the year was this week.) I am currently deep into a catt obsession and you have some very cool ones!!


----------



## montanaguy28 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well I do have a few of the more expensive Catts and I may just decide to get rid of them. I think one walkeriana almost bloomed again for a 2nd time, then it aborted or decided it was not ready. Either way I think I will either scare it to death or sell it off. I am also thinking of selling the catt walkeriana var tipo cambara but it is worth about 500$ and I doubt anyone really wants to pay that much or close to it. The rest I may do deals for since I really need to get rid of alot of them. Let me by messaging me if you are wanting to buy or something.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2011)

This isn't about buying or trading, but I see you have a Den. moniliforme. Do you have trouble blooming it? If not, please let us know your culture of it.


----------



## montanaguy28 (Feb 11, 2011)

I actually had an easy time blooming my den moniliforme. In fact, I stuck it in a ziploc bag to increase the active roots and it bloomed all along one cane, I got 8 or 10 flowers and that bag smelled like honey and spicy sugar. It was pretty cool.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2011)

montanaguy28 said:


> I actually had an easy time blooming my den moniliforme. In fact, I stuck it in a ziploc bag to increase the active roots and it bloomed all along one cane, I got 8 or 10 flowers and that bag smelled like honey and spicy sugar. It was pretty cool.



That's really interesting. Have you bloomed it outside the bag, also???


----------



## montanaguy28 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, Mine bloomed on a few canes in a few different places and nothing seemed to diminish the blooms that it had. I even let it bloom without fertilizer and got 4 or 6 blooms on it. The thing does well for me and has bloomed on every mature cane since I got it. I liked the way it smelled but I just dont really have interest in the orchids as much now.


----------

